# eheim aquaball 2212 rattling



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

i bought 4 eheim aquaball 2212. they are brand new and much to my dismay they all make a loud rattling noise when in operation. removing the 'ball' or powerhead from the cannister body, i relised the rattle was due to the impeller cover shaking as it seems to have some play and not fit really tightly.

has anyone heard of this problem before?? they are supposedly a really quiet filter and mine sound like a 15 year old chinese air pump  all four of them are like this and all brand new


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I had a bunch of eheim aquaballs some years ago too, they did'nt rattle right at first but they where not a month old befor they started.

I tossed them but one as I got em on sale and could'nt return them, but again I did not pay much for them. The one of them that did'nt rattle I had running for years, so some of them do work :lol:

I would see if you can return them and buy a different filter


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

i got em cheap as well so im stuck with em  well if you call $80 x 4 ... $320 cheap 

this is really dissapointing, i have always been a staunch supporter of eheim products, but for all 4 out of 4 filters to produce a horrible rattling noise brand new out of the box is just unacceptable imo.

the worst thing is, i bought 4 fluval 4 plus internal filters originally...and got these to replace them, thinking they would be quieter, the silence factor was actually the only reason i bought them 

gutted...


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

well i stuffed a bit of sponge into the space between the impeller cover and filter body and it has stopped the rattling...


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

ok so where i bought these four 2212's from had one aquball left on the shelf, it was model number 2210. i figured what the hey im already so far into this lol, and i bought it to see what would happen.

and what do u know the filter runs perfectly, silent and powerful. hmmmm.

so i swapped impeller between good and bad filters. and now the good filter is bad, and vice versa. so hooray, the problem seems to be the impellers and not the actual filter motors which is about the best news i could have hoped for. now i just have to wait for monday and go back to the shop, with this evidence i can prove the impellers are faulty and hopefully get them replaced by eheim free of charge. will keep u posted opcorn:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

:thumb:

That should be coverd by eheim's warranty, here Eheim have a longer warranty then any other brand.

Good luck mate


----------

